# Stephon Marbury or Sam Cassell?



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Who would you rather have running the PG spot for your team?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

My choice is... Sam Cassell.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Stephon Marbury.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

There is something very special about Sam, he plays with alot of heart, and he is great in the clutch.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sam is having a great season but Starbury is by far the *better* player!!!


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Sam is having a great season but Starbury is by far the *better* player!!!



Add me to your fan club.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

sam's a geezer. give me marbury.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If your team is filled with catch and shoot guys Marbury is your guy.
If not you want Sam.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> If your team is filled with catch and shoot guys Marbury is your guy.
> If not you want Sam.


That's a good point... If i'm a team like Seattle I want Marbury to penetrate and kick to my shooters. If i'm Cleveland, I want Cassell to take some of the load off Lebron.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> If your team is filled with catch and shoot guys Marbury is your guy.
> If not you want Sam.


Yep.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

If age is a factor, id take Marbury any day. If age is not considered, then the decision becomes more difficult. Sam is a winner, and is a clutch shooter who shoots a very high percentage, and runs a team well. I would take Cassell.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

If your not worried about winning games or taking your team deep into playoffs go with Marbury.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Age is not a factor... I'm talking about right now.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

Sam I am


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> If your not worried about winning games or taking your team deep into playoffs go with Marbury.


So it sounds like you will take Marbury because you like him personally?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> If your team is filled with catch and shoot guys Marbury is your guy.
> If not you want Sam.


I agree.


----------

